# Why are Ari___ns owners such fanboys?



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

My fleet: 1 Ariens, 2 toros, 1 Simplicity. My history; I have owned: 4 Ariens, 3 Simplicitys, a dozen Toros, countless off brands. My question: why do Ar__n's owners act like such fan boys? yes, they are good blowers, but why do you have to be so protective of them?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't noticed any difference between any of the owners. Most like what they own.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Some are, some are not. The same can be said for just about any brand.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Elfiero said:


> My fleet: 1 Ariens, 2 toros, 1 Simplicity. My history; I have owned: 4 Ariens, 3 Simplicitys, a dozen Toros, countless off brands. My question: why do Ar__n's owners act like such fan boys? yes, they are good blowers, but why do you have to be so protective of them?


Tell me why you need to know? We do what we do.....you do what you do....and all will be well.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've owned, fixed, rebuilt and operated just about every brand of snowblower I can think of with the exception of Yamaha. I love Hondas, but won't own one cause I can sell it for a small fortune. I love Simplicity Pro models, but they are expensive and somewhat rare in NE and I find them not as easy to work on. I kind of like working on MTD models, as parts are easily available, cheap., and the machines are mechanic friendly......they are cheaply built, but a shiny one goes first when the customer wants a blower....Older Craftsman blowers are neat, but parts are hard, same with Noma. The Toros are good, especially the Powershift, but Powershift parts are getting hard to get, and the transmissions are beyond the ability of most mechanics to repair. Now Ariens.....built tough ( at least the ones that are 15 years old and older...I don't readily get new Ariens machines to work on) and parts are very available. They are very easy to repair and keep in operation. They are very affordable on the used market as they can last almost forever. All of my personal use machines have ended up being Ariens, even though I have appreciated the Simplicity's and Powershifts and have given them a whirl....I always come back to the Ariens...especially the 924 series which are my favorite. I kind of like the later 10000 series of 73 and 74 that didn't have the suicide control....I like the early 924 twinsticks, but for me, I'll stick with the venerable ST824 for my needs. They have a supposed weakness in the brass gearbox design....but in 20 years of running my first one, it has never needed attention. My other one I swapped out the 36 inch bucket to a 24 inch clamshell as I like the bullet proof gear box, but it was overkill in my opinion. At the end of the day though, any working blower is better then a shovel!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what is a ari__ns?

an what is a fanboy?

guess i'm getting too old.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Elfiero said:


> My fleet: 1 Ariens, 2 toros, 1 Simplicity. My history; I have owned: 4 Ariens, 3 Simplicitys, a dozen Toros, countless off brands. My question: why do Ar__n's owners act like such fan boys? yes, they are good blowers, but why do you have to be so protective of them?


Maybe because they  Their Ar___s blowers so much.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

It seems to me those fans of Ariens blowers are talking about the older , better built/more robust models , I read the same sentiments towards the older Milwaukee power tools, they did last a long time and performed better that the newer ones with plastic gears.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cutter70 said:


> Tell me why you need to know? We do what we do.....you do what you do....and all will be well.


dont bother he rips his toros in a prior thread for poor quality and says he has moved on to a simplicity
then he rips the simplcity for being under powered
then in another thread says the simplicity like to climb the snow at the eod of driveway

Ariens the king of snow


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

distrbd said:


> It seems to me those fans of Ariens blowers are talking about the older , better built/more robust models , I read the same sentiments towards the older Milwaukee power tools, they did last a long time and performed better that the newer ones with plastic gears.


I have a newer (2014) Compact 24 with a new engine and love that blower. On the other hand, I also I also have a 11528 Ariens and I do not like that machine at all. I know those old 10K Airens form the 60's and 70's are pretty tough, got one form free last Dec. and it eats snow pretty darn good still.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

distrbd said:


> It seems to me those fans of Ariens blowers are talking about the older , better built/more robust models , I read the same sentiments towards the older Milwaukee power tools, they did last a long time and performed better that the newer ones with plastic gears.


ivw owned all the older ariens
my 2014 921037 28 inch 414cc kitted sho pulley will run circles around any of them
itwill last 40 yrs long after iam gone


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I asked the question because people in this forum seem to rip up those that aren't in love with the same things as they are. I guess I should have mentioned what my fleet currently is; Ariens 522e, Simplicity signature pro, Toro CCR 1000, Toro snow commander . Where do I get them? whatever is cheap from craigslist and has electric start. I think this batch will out-live me( I'm 64-3/4), besides next year we are headed south, and I will hire a plowing service, and I am getting tired of snowblowing and shoveling, anyways


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Elfiero said:


> My fleet: 1 Ariens, 2 toros, 1 Simplicity. My history; I have owned: 4 Ariens, 3 Simplicitys, a dozen Toros, countless off brands. My question: why do Ar__n's owners act like such fan boys? yes, they are good blowers, but why do you have to be so protective of them?


 Sorry, but thats like asking why I am a Chevy guy, and why you are Ford guy, and why Bob over there is a Dodge guy. Different people, different reasons, different situations. I always wanted an Ariens, now I have one, but I won't say it is perfect. My Murray left the driveway cleaner, but the Ariens will move much more snow that the Murray did. I guess it is a tradeoff in the long run. But yes, I am very proud of my Ariens. Call me a "fan boy" , although in this day and age, I find that a bit offensive.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I am a Honda, Toro, Deere, Stihl, and Snapper fan because that's what I use and like. None of these products are perfect and I don't swear by them as being superior. I am a multi brand fan because near sighted centricity is what you get if one keep singing the same song and expecting others to tap their feet to the same beat.

I will be an _r*e*n_ fan one of these days when they change the formula of their Kool-aid. So far the flavor is getting better, but way too much on the food coloring.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm a Honda guy. Always have been. Never owned any other brand.

For that reason I don't push Honda since I don't know about other brands.
Everyone has different needs.
Our Honda dealer also sells Ariens so they must be good. The Ariens I have seen from the old days seem to be more sturdy than the Honda. 
Same can be said about Yamaha which I would own except for parts availability.

People always ask here "what snowblower should I get?"

Its almost an impossible question to answer unless we know about 10 different variables. age of owner, height , slope of driveway. area to clean, amount of average snowfall , type of snow, type of driveway , dirt , asphalt , etc and on and on. 

I think your answer usually depends on what people grew up with. If your dad had an ariens, toro, honda etc that would usually be the brand you would know and like.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It comes down to Brand loyalty. Which is based on a number of things. Of which I think has an emotional component(not objective) as well as personal experience. I won't even try to understand that. You need a PHD in psychology. 
Orangputeh makes a good point which I subscribe to..I often refrain from saying something is "the best" as I have not seen nor tried everything out there. However you can rate something based on your world of experience. Which is what we mostly do....... or take on the opinion of an established or perceived expert.
Consumer reports puts out a survey every year to their membership and gets feedback on snow blowers. One question they ask is how satisfied are you with your particular brand of snow blower. Below is the recent compilation of the past 3 years of surveys (2019-2021). 5 is very satisfied. 1 is unsatisfied.

Getting 5 of 5 are:
Toro, Honda, Areins and Cub Cadet
Getting 4 of 5 are:
Husqvarna and Troy Bilt
Getting 3 of 5 are:
Craftsman, and Briggs and Stratton

You can go on their website and read more and get some better understanding of their surveys. It is a subscription service. But your public Library may have purchased a subscrition you can access with your library card. Happy reading.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Funny that Cub cadet is rated higher than MTD (Troy bilt), yet they probably come off the same assembly line. Again, it is a matter of perception.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

consumer reports is useless for blowers


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've owned and run machines from just about every manufacturer of all different years. Never a Yamaha or Honda though. Never even seen a Yamaha in person. Anyway, for me Ariens has been the most reliable while being the easiest machines to work on. All while being able to handle any snow condition. On top of that they've shown to me to move more snow quicker. That's why for the last 20 plus years I've stuck with Ariens as my go-to equipment. My '15, '18 and kraken (yes I know it's new this year lol) Pro machines have yet to have a single break down or part failure. Although Ariens is my choice, I respect all the other machines available because I'm more a snowblower fanboy and I feel most in this forum are the same way.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Funny that Cub cadet is rated higher than MTD (Troy bilt), yet they probably come off the same assembly line. Again, it is a matter of perception.


Maybe the conclusion is Yellow is a more satisfying color?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Maybe the conclusion is Yellow is a more satisfying color?


Haven't you heard, Yellow snow blowers blow more snow, 🤣


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Auger1 said:


> Yellow snow blowers blow more snow,


Or Yellow snow blowers blow more Yellow snow?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I see no good coming of this thread... however.

No punches below the belt. 🍻


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I see no good coming of this thread... however.
> 
> No punches below the belt. 🍻


It is heading into the gutter but at least it is not political.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Being anything other than a fanboi for what you already chose is self-criticism. No possible way I made the Wrong Choice when I bought mine! Of course there's no honor in admitting that the end-of-season deal you got on that no-name corded single-stage at the estate sale ended up being not much more than a "best choice possible!" when you are hawking it at your spring yard sale.

The best one is the one I already own, the one that starts when I ask it to and moves the snow I have to move. I admit my purchase mistakes only by gently warning others not to make the same ones I do.

A neighbor has a big Ariens and likes it. I don't have one, but seem to get by with what I have. Would I dump the one I have for the one he has? Nah. Not yet anyway. Would I recommend one to someone shopping? Sure, based on the reviews and comments here, they are surely worth a look. Older ones? Great if you have the enthusiasm, knowledge and time needed to bring them current.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2 and done fanboy.....


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

1132le said:


> consumer reports is useless for blowers


I don't know, I find they offer pretty valuable insight for blowing wet sawdust. 



I don't really consider myself a fanboy, but my Ariens 824 has been a very reliable machine over 20 winters and parts are still easy to get. If I had to get another one today, based on my experience it would probably be another Ariens, though Toro would be in the mix as well.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

bisonp said:


> I don't know, I find they offer pretty valuable insight for blowing wet sawdust.


I am not impressed with CR snow blower evaluations but the owner surveys can provide some insightful information. The owner satisfaction survey is just the perceptions owners have of their snow blowers. There is no right or wrong answer. It is just what they perceive. It gives you a snap shot of what average people think/feel about their particular brand. Not what the snow blower nerds on the snowblower forum think. 

Along the lines of what RIT333 suggested, you wonder how many Cub Cadet owners actually realize their machine is a Craftsman or a Troy Bilt with a different paint job and decals. At least one made in the past ~ 20 years. There is a real perception in the general public that Cub Cadet is a so called upscale brand. There is an ODPE dealer in NH with 4 or 5 stores that sell Ariens, Toro, Honda and Cub Cadet snow blowers. Not Troy Bilt or White or Yard Machines, etc. This certainly adds to that perception and I bet that is what MTD's marketing department is aiming for.

One thing I have noticed with non mechanical people and machines. They get easily unraveld by something simple like bolt loosening or a cable needing am adjustment. Dealer purchased items usually have all of this stuff taken care of before the customer takes delivery. Anything purchased at a box store is likely to need attention along these lines that is on the buyer to deal with. It does not mean it is a less worthy machine. It just did not get the set up performed that a dealer performs and is factored into the price. This may very likely play into the satisfaction ratings.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I am not impressed with CR snow blower evaluations but the owner surveys can provide some insightful information. The owner satisfaction survey is just the perceptions owners have of their snow blowers. There is no right or wrong answer. It is just what they perceive. It gives you a snap shot of what average people think/feel about their particular brand. Not what the snow blower nerds on the snowblower forum think.
> 
> Along the lines of what RIT333 suggested, you wonder how many Cub Cadet owners actually realize their machine is a Craftsman or a Troy Bilt with a different paint job and decals. At least one made in the past ~ 20 years. There is a real perception in the general public that Cub Cadet is a so called upscale brand. There is an ODPE dealer in NH with 4 or 5 stores that sell Ariens, Toro, Honda and Cub Cadet snow blowers. Not Troy Bilt or White or Yard Machines, etc. This certainly adds to that perception and I bet that is what MTD's marketing department is aiming for.
> 
> One thing I have noticed with non mechanical people and machines. They get easily unraveld by something simple like bolt loosening or a cable needing am adjustment. Dealer purchased items usually have all of this stuff taken care of before the customer takes delivery. Anything purchased at a box store is likely to need attention along these lines that is on the buyer to deal with. It does not mean it is a less worthy machine. It just did not get the set up performed that a dealer performs and is factored into the price. This may very likely play into the satisfaction ratings.


 How can owner reviews be useful when people who use consumer reports know zero about snow blowers if they did they woudnt be using that because they would know its useless
also they wont know how to setup or adjust the machine then leave a review based on that and say the blower is a pos
sillyness


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Dealer purchased items usually have all of this stuff taken care of before the customer takes delivery. Anything purchased at a box store is likely to need attention along these lines that is on the buyer to deal with.


I had two options for a Honda in February, 2017: either the local Home Depot or a farm equipment dealer 80 miles away in New Hampshire. No question in my mind which was the right choice...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

anyone who buys a snowblower at a big box store gets all the aggravation they deserve.....


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Its funny, Ive always thought this about the Honda fanboys. lol I've used or owned several brands myself from Yamaha, Honda, Toro, MTD and Ariens and without a doubt the Ariens machines were better in almost every way, especially in the ease of use and controls department. Performance was generally better too than the others I listed. All had their strong points though. (except the MTD) The tracked Yamaha had great traction, decent power and was built well, the tracked Honda was powerful-ish but was terrible to maneuver and use the track system (did not have the newer track adjustment on the handle) and was SLOW!!! Also the chute rotation that I had to turn backwards was so poorly thought out it was laughable. My new Ariens is too new to judge for reliability, I have some reservations to the EFI but its built as well as the other two Ariens Ive owned and then some since its a Pro model. My 2009 Platinum 30 was awesome, never a lick of trouble from it other than normal wear items, the Briggs engine ran great and had awesome power. The 926LE I bought for this winter after I sold my Platinum to pay for my Kraken was great as well once I fixed a few things, the Tecumseh engine wasn't as smooth or powerful as that Briggs was though. Another consideration for me is dealer support. I have an awesome Ariens dealer near me that I've now bought two brand new Ariens from, the closest Honda dealer didn't ever care to give me the time of day last year when I was researching a new machine for myself so I crossed that one off my list. Stay away from big box retailers in my opinion. I try not to be a brand snob, they all make good stuff but I know from my experience what works and I stick to that mostly.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I was once a proud owner of a Bolen 32 with a 12HP Tecumseh, heated handgrips, differential, complete protective enclosure. Yes indeed, I BRAGGED about that machine. Kept it enclosed in my garage. Then a funny thing (maybe not funny at all) happened to what I thought was the cat's meow. Things started to fail. Now remember, I loved that pig and it seemed to only fail when I needed it to clear snow. 

Toooo many, many things crapped out until I finally told Self....ENOUGH!!!! 

About 3 years ago I replaced my once pride and joy with an Ariens 28 Pro and installed an expensive full enclosure to keep most of the snow off me. I wash the entire machine using a garden hose after every use. So yeah, now I can brag about a machine that I hope will last. I went with a pro because I had my fill of plastic bushings, poor welding, poor differential design. I will stop here because I get upset with memories of having to do repairs prior to clearing every storm.

And if my almost new prized possession starts failing, requiring more than 10-15 minutes to fix..........I will junk it and buy a new something, Life is too short to screw around repairing snowblowers UNLESS one does that work professionally, I do not.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Another thing to consider is hours of use.

Almost any brand will perform well from brand new if only used a couple hours a season. I see some of the stated averages of snowfall here and wonder why a lot of members even have snowblowers. Many members do not use their blowers enough to really give a good review.

I look at the pros. What do professional snow removal businesses use. 

Around here everyone uses Honda's for snow removal. I have had 2 snow removal businesses tell me the worse decision they made were selling off all their old Honda HS models and buying the new HSS models. So many problems. They are constantly in the shop .

I understand most business owners do not have a choice but rotate their inventory every 3-5 years because these machines can be used 8-12 hours a day for days at a time here in the Sierra. 
I used my old 80 maybe 10 hours this season only in December. We had over 100 inches at my house. Other places on the mountain had 200 inches in one month. I'm guessing business machines worked 100-200 hours in that one month. 

Some business owners are going back to the older HS Honda models. I told them to buy residential machines in off season and bring them to me to service. A couple used to bring me their commercial machines to repair service and the average cost was at least 2-3 times more than the average residential machine. 

I'm not familiar with other brands but no commercial business would ever use Craftsman ,MTD , or other big box store brands. In my experience with at least a dozen snow removal businesses that I know of ( there are also dozens of one man operations ) every single one uses Honda's.

It may be a regional thing. Yamaha has no parts around here and from what I have seen they are better built than Honda's. Same with Ariens. Well built , plenty of parts but they just haven't caught on in my area like on the East coast.I know they are built very well ( the older machines ) and parts are plentiful.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, think it is just people. Some people are, we will say snobish and some are not. Same could be said about cars, boats, ect.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd comment on Ariens but considering the newest one I have is probably about 30 years old my thoughts would not be applicable to machines of today.

Maybe someone could give me the age of the two I use actively one is a Model 910018 S/N 004085 and the other is a 910962 don't have the S/N at my desk for that one! Both of them were repowered a few years back with Briggs 15C 107-00400-F8 engines. 

I have something like 200 feet of driveway plus the path to the dog fenced area and another to woodshed. We can see anywhere from 100 to over 150 inches of snow a year. To be honest this year has been near record low as we might be about 4 feet under the normal amount. That said it has been some of the worse for snow blowing especially this week! 

It's not the amount but the fact we got six inches on top of warm ground and then finished off with temps in the mid teens. that is a perfect storm for trouble. The snow on the ground is very wet and the steel parts of the blower being in the teens get coated with ice and plug up fast. I don't think any machine can handle those conditions without problems. Give me a good deep frost and -10 ºF and a foot or two of fresh snow any day over that crap!

I do have a John Deere 726 but the old Tecumseh has seen better days and last time I used it a few years back wife did not like the oil drips on the driveway. Guess if I looked I might be able to find another Briggs 15C cheap like I did for the Ariens but for now two machines are working just fine!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

''I do have a John Deere 726 but the *old Tecumseh* has seen better days and last time I used it a few years back wife *did not like the oil drips on the driveway*. ''

YEAH, YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Same happened to my old Bolens with a 12HP Tec!!!!!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That's actually a Feature... if it's dripping you know there's still some oil in it. 

Park up on a couple layers of cardboard ftw.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> anyone who buys a snowblower at a big box store gets all the aggravation they deserve.....


I only bought 2 new machines at big box stores, but then again it was back in the day when new blowers were all made real well. The only 2 new ones I would get now is an Ariens or a Honda.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Auger1 said:


> I only bought 2 new machines at big box stores, but then again it was back in the day when new blowers were all made real well. The only 2 new ones I would get now is an Ariens or a Honda.


check the oil


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

kshansen said:


> I'd comment on Ariens but considering the newest one I have is probably about 30 years old my thoughts would not be applicable to machines of today.
> 
> Maybe someone could give me the age of the two I use actively one is a Model 910018 S/N 004085 and the other is a 910962 don't have the S/N at my desk for that one! Both of them were repowered a few years back with Briggs 15C 107-00400-F8 engines.
> 
> ...


Both of your machines are 10000 series, I also have 2 of these older Ariens and they are great machines.

Your Model 910018 S/N 004085 is a 1974 and the Model 910962 is a 1971 or 1972 vintage. So a little more than 30 years old, 48 and 50 years old.
Post a couple pics of your machines, we love photos.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Auger1 said:


> Haven't you heard, Yellow snow blowers blow more snow, 🤣


I have good connections with several trusted repair shops here in the city, and what I did was pay a visit to each of them and ask a couple of simple questions like"what brand of blower do you see here most often for repairs,what brand do you see the least, and what repairs are they?"...and with what you know, if you were to buy a new blower, what would you choose?" You got all the repair information in a nutshell. The rest of it is based on brand loyalty, what options you like, and what terrain situation/snowfall information that you are in.I bought a big orange Ariens.

I've done the same with vehicles....trucks mostly. Find a few shops you can trust, and ask the same questions.


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

cranman said:


> I've owned, fixed, rebuilt and operated just about every brand of snowblower I can think of with the exception of Yamaha. I love Hondas, but won't own one cause I can sell it for a small fortune. I love Simplicity Pro models, but they are expensive and somewhat rare in NE and I find them not as easy to work on. I kind of like working on MTD models, as parts are easily available, cheap., and the machines are mechanic friendly......they are cheaply built, but a shiny one goes first when the customer wants a blower....Older Craftsman blowers are neat, but parts are hard, same with Noma. The Toros are good, especially the Powershift, but Powershift parts are getting hard to get, and the transmissions are beyond the ability of most mechanics to repair. Now Ariens.....built tough ( at least the ones that are 15 years old and older...I don't readily get new Ariens machines to work on) and parts are very available. They are very easy to repair and keep in operation. They are very affordable on the used market as they can last almost forever. All of my personal use machines have ended up being Ariens, even though I have appreciated the Simplicity's and Powershifts and have given them a whirl....I always come back to the Ariens...especially the 924 series which are my favorite. I kind of like the later 10000 series of 73 and 74 that didn't have the suicide control....I like the early 924 twinsticks, but for me, I'll stick with the venerable ST824 for my needs. They have a supposed weakness in the brass gearbox design....but in 20 years of running my first one, it has never needed attention. My other one I swapped out the 36 inch bucket to a 24 inch clamshell as I like the bullet proof gear box, but it was overkill in my opinion. At the end of the day though, any working blower is better then a shovel!


Yes I agree. They all have their pros and cons as far as gas models go. The electric one have a lot of bugs to work out. Especially dealing with the elements. Just my opinion from what I've worked on.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

My personal experience & opinion is (almost 60 yrs old now) is: A stock Ariens snowblower throws farther than most & is the best bang for the buck out there.

I have owned Craftsman, Cub Cadet,John Deere & and Ariens. The Ariens are a 1336DLE PRO (that the engine gave up on this winter & is being repowered by me this summer) & a brand new 28" Pro. My neighbors have all different kinds of blowers & the only ones that are bone stock and throw as far as my Ariens, are also Ariens. Every winter people ask me what kind of blower I have. I tell them that there is 1 brand that throws farther (H) but it costs twice as much. There are repowered blowers with discharge paddle mods that throw as far or farther but it's hard to beat an Ariens for the cost. That's why I am a fan of Ariens.

Forgot to add that Ariens have given me the least amount of drama also. My 2006 1336DLE PRO has only needed the friction wheel replaced 1x but needs it again. That's it until the engine let go this winter. It moves a LOT OF SNOW. It needs to, being in the Buffalo area. I have to move all the snow out front, then disperse it or blow it all from street to the garage, then into the back yard. So it has to blow snow that I call concrete snow, after it goes through the blower a few times. So even if we only get 6", I end up with 4' of concrete snow that I have to blow somewhere else. My blowers have to be beasts.

Another thing I realized is, that ergonomics are HUGE in my book. Like most people, I am right handed and having the drive on the left of handle bar just simply works better as is more natural, leaving my right hand to adjust the chute and chute tip. Other brands are the exact opposite, so if you are a south paw, the yellow brand may be more to your liking. I couldn't stand that & the fact that the snow throwing distance & control was simply pathetic compared to my Ariens.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

THE ABSOLUTELY BEST SNOWBLOWER hands down is the one that starts, runs, and finishes the job when you need it to.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

On the rare occasions I am asked to recommend a snow blower I respond Ariens, just because the ones I have had all, without exception, worked well and with zero headaches such as having something break in the middle of moving snow. That said, I do keep up with the maintenance which as we all know will keep almost any brand working well.

Since I've been happy with all of the Ariens snow blowers I've used I don't see a need to buy what to me would be an "unknown".


----------

